# la fruta es femenina, el árbol es masculino



## epistolario

Mi libro dice que la fruta es femenina y el árbol es masculino. Por ejemplo, si alguien les dice:

El perro está bajo el naranjo, olivo, banano, manzano, etc. 

Significa que el perro está bajo el árbol de naranja o oliva o banana o manzana, etc. 

Pero no sé si en España y América Latina se dice *árbol de + fruta* o la forma masculina del fruto para referirse al árbol. Entonces, ¿cómo se refiere al árbol en sus zonas respectivas? Espero que me puedan confirmar si lo que dice mi libro es correcto o no.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Por acá se dice: el bananero, el limonero, el manzano, la higuera, el olivo, etc..


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Hay árboles con nombre en femenino. Como la morera, la platanera, la higuera. Y frutos en masculino, como el melocotón, el albaricoque, el membrillo, el higo o el plátano. No es ninguna regla absoluta.


----------



## Jonno

> Pero no sé si en España y América Latina se dice árbol de + fruta o la forma masculina del fruto para referirse al árbol.




No se usa la fórmula "el árbol de manzanas", "el árbol de cerezas", "el árbol de los higos" o similares salvo hipotéticos casos particulares en los que no exista una palabra, por ejemplo para árboles exóticos, o no se conozca el nombre del árbol. Decimos "el manzano", "el cerezo", "la higuera", etc.

Y como has podido ver, eso de que la fruta es femenina y el árbol masculino no es cierto, hay muchos ejemplos de frutas y árboles frutales que no cumplen esa "regla".


----------



## clares3

EduardoGonzalez said:


> Hay árboles con nombre en femenino. Como la morera, la platanera, la higuera. Y frutos en masculino, como el melocotón, el albaricoque, el membrillo, el higo o el plátano. No es ninguna regla absoluta.


Hola
Por completo de acuerdo. Pensadlo y encontraréis muchos más ejemplos: el nisperero (masc) da nísperos (masc); el peral (fem) da peras (fem); la higuera da higos (masc) y brevas (fem).
Lo dicho por EduardoG: no hay ninguna regla fija.


----------



## Bark

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Por completo de acuerdo. Pensadlo y encontraréis muchos más ejemplos: el nisperero (masc) da nísperos (masc); el peral (fem) da peras (fem); la higuera da higos (masc) y brevas (fem).
> Lo dicho por EduardoG: no hay ninguna regla fija.



Perdóname que te corrija pero eso de que _el peral_ es femenino... 

Por lo demás completamente de acuerdo.

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## clares3

Bark said:


> Perdóname que te corrija pero eso de que _el peral_ es femenino...


Hola y muchas gracias, Bark, por tu corrección; se me cruzó el peral con la higuera, lo que me sitúa, exactamente, en la higuera.
Se echa de menos un emoticón de autoflagelo para cuando metemos una pata como esta.
Sorry.


----------



## Vampiro

clares3 said:


> Hola y muchas gracias, Bark, por tu corrección; se me cruzó el peral con la higuera, lo que me sitúa, exactamente, en la higuera.


Te quedaste arriba del guindo, más bien.
Me resultan tan curiosas algunas consultas de estudiantes extranjeros... ¿quién hace esos libros y esos exámenes que más de una vez nos han dejado con la boca abierta?
Lo dicho no hay regla para eso.
Y si alguien pretende llamarlo "regla", que haga el listado de excepciones, a ver si es tan machito.
_


----------



## Galben

Yo creo que lo que el libro está dando no es una clasificación categórica.
Sólo está diciendo que la palabra "fruta" es _fem_ y que la palabra "árbol" es _masc_, *cosa que sí es cierto*.
Pero con eso no quiere decir ni que todas las frutas son _fem_ ni que todos los árboles son _masc_!

Saludos!


----------



## Colchonero

Galben said:


> Yo creo que lo que el libro está dando no es una clasificación categórica.
> Sólo está diciendo que la palabra "fruta" es _fem_ y que la palabra "árbol" es _masc_, *cosa que sí es cierto*.
> Pero con eso no quiere decir ni que todas las frutas son _fem_ ni que todos los árboles son _masc_!
> 
> Saludos!



Yo lo había entendido del mismo modo.


----------



## jorgema

Por cierto, vale la pena mencionar que en algunos países es usual hablar de "la mata de..." para referirse al árbol del que nace una fruta. Sé que el platanero no es un árbol verdadero, pero en mi país lo llamaríamos así: el árbol de plátano; sin embargo he escuchado a amigos dominicanos y ecuatorianos decir "la mata de plátano" y lo mismo para otras frutas como las ciruelas o las guindas.


----------



## epistolario

Vampiro said:


> Me resultan tan curiosas algunas consultas de estudiantes extranjeros... ¿quién hace esos libros y esos exámenes que más de una vez nos han dejado con la boca abierta?
> Lo dicho no hay regla para eso.





Galben said:


> Yo creo que lo que el libro está dando no es una clasificación categórica.
> Sólo está diciendo que la palabra "fruta" es _fem_ y que la palabra "árbol" es _masc_, *cosa que sí es cierto*.
> Pero con eso no quiere decir ni que todas las frutas son _fem_ ni que todos los árboles son _masc_!



Disculpen mi explicación ambigua. Sí que estoy de acuerdo con Galben. Les pregunto para confirmar la información, porque tengo un amigo que vivió en la zona rioplatense desde su niñez durante muchos años, y me dijo que no conocía esta "regla". Según él, diría: 

a) El perro está bajo el *árbol de* naranja. 

En vez de

b) El perro está bajo el naranjo.

Añade que al oír la B, tenía que analizar un poco.


----------



## jorgema

Entiendo que se puede decir de las dos formas: el árbol de manzana(s) o el manzano; el árbol de naranja(s) o el naranjo.


----------



## Galben

ffrancis said:


> Disculpen mi explicación ambigua. Sí que estoy de acuerdo con Galben. Les pregunto para confirmar la información, porque tengo un amigo que vivió en la zona rioplatense desde su niñez durante muchos años, y me dijo que no conocía esta "regla". Según él, diría:
> 
> a) El perro está bajo el *árbol de* naranja.
> 
> En vez de
> 
> b) El perro está bajo el naranjo.
> 
> Añade que al oír la B, tenía que analizar un poco.



HOla ffrancis, dejame decirte que tanto la opción a) como la b) son correctas.

Muchas personas (tanto en la zona rioplatense como en otras regiones del país e incluso al rededor de Latinoamérica y España) no conocen el nombre de los árboles que dan determinadas frutas.
Es por eso que quizás muchos no saben que el naranjo, el manzanero y la higuera dan, respectivamente, naranjas, manzanas e higos.
Pero es correcto decir tanto "el perró está bajo el árbol de naranjaS" como "el perro está bajo el naranjo".

Saludos!


----------



## macame

Otras veces usamos la misma palabra para la fruta y el/la árbol/arbusto/planta: caqui, kiwi, fresa, sandía, melón, mango, aguacate, etc.
Y también tenemos la vid, femenina, que da uvas, también femeninas.


----------



## clares3

macame said:


> Otras veces usamos la misma palabra para la fruta y el/la árbol/arbusto/planta: caqui, kiwi, fresa, sandía, melón, mango, aguacate, etc.


Hola
Por aquí nunca diríamos el árbol para fresas, melones y sandías: la mata, eso es lo que diríamos, dada su estructura.


----------



## macame

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Por aquí nunca diríamos el árbol para fresas, melones y sandías: la mata, eso es lo que diríamos, dada su estructura.



Por aquí tampoco, por eso pongo *el/la árbol/arbusto/planta .*


----------



## clares3

macame said:


> Por aquí tampoco, por eso pongo *el/la árbol/arbusto/planta .*


Hola
Lo siento, te entendí mal


----------



## macame

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Lo siento, te entendí mal



No pasa nada, igual fue debido a que no te habías tomado aún tu dosis del fruto del cafeto...


----------



## francisgranada

ffrancis said:


> Mi libro dice que la fruta es femenina y el árbol es masculino ...


Tu libro no es el único que lo dice .... Esta "definición" la encontré también en algunas gramáticas italianas. Se trata sobre todo de los casos cuando para el árbol y para el fruto se usa la misma palabra, como ciruelo/ciruela, manzano/manzana, pruno/pruna, naranjo/naranja, cerezo/cereza  ... En eses casos el femenino típicamente denota el fruto (la fruta) y la forma masculina respresenta el árbol. No es una regla "absoluta", obviamente ....


----------



## Vampiro

francisgranada said:


> Tu libro no es el único que lo dice .... Esta "definición" la encontré también en algunas gramáticas italianas. Se trata sobre todo de los casos cuando para el árbol y para el fruto se usa la misma palabra, como ciruelo/ciruela, manzano/manzana, pruno/pruna, naranjo/naranja, cerezo/cereza ... En eses casos el femenino típicamente denota el fruto (la fruta) y la forma masculina respresenta el árbol. No es una regla "absoluta", obviamente ....


Palmera/coco

_


----------



## francisgranada

Vampiro said:


> Palmera/coco
> 
> _


Sì, pero son dos palabras de diverso origen.


----------



## Bark

Yo creo que no hay regla para esto. Ahora bien, he de decir que si me encuentro con una fruta de la que no conzco el nombre de la planta que la produce, lo primero que se me ocurriría para inventármela sería: si es femenina, ponerla en masculino y si es masculina, añadirle -ero; creo que es la forma con más posibilidades de acertar.

Aguacate, lo primero que se me viene es "aguacatero" que no creo que exista, pero me suena bien. con guayaba (que no tengo ni idea de cómo se llama la planta) diría "guayabo", y ahora cuando acabe este post miraré como se llama y a ver si he acertado .

Un saludo,

Bark

EDITO: ¡Acerté!


----------



## Duometri

Si el higo lo da la higuera... ¿el mango lo da la manguera?

Bueno, ya me voy. Feliz puente a los que vivimos en Madrid.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Vampiro said:


> Palmera/coco
> 
> _



O cocotero y coco.


Duometri said:


> Si el higo lo da la higuera... ¿el mango lo da la manguera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Bueno, ya me voy. Feliz puente a los que vivimos en Madrid.



La manguera sirve para regar el árbol. Hablando en serio,  es la _planta del Uriel_ o arbol del mango. 

Feliz puente a los que lo tienen.


----------



## jorgema

Yo sólo he oído hablar del _árbol de mango_. Y según el DRAE *mango *es tanto el nombre del árbol como de la fruta, por lo cual sería un caso raro (¿o conocen ustedes otro ejemplo en que el árbol y la fruta compartan el mismo nombre).
Por cierto, no sé como llamarán al árbol de ahuacate los que usan esa palabra. En mi país, a esa fruta la llamamos *palta* y el árbol es el *palto*.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

jorgema said:


> no sé como llamarán al árbol de ahuacate los que usan esa palabra. En mi país, a esa fruta la llamamos *palta* y el árbol es el *palto*.



Aquí, aguacate tanto el árbol como el fruto.


----------



## Vampiro

jorgema said:


> Yo sólo he oído hablar del _árbol de mango_. Y según el DRAE *mango *es tanto el nombre del árbol como de la fruta, por lo cual sería un caso raro (¿o conocen ustedes otro ejemplo en que el árbol y la fruta compartan el mismo nombre).


El níspero, el durazno, el membrillo, y debe haber varios más.

_


----------



## jorgema

Vampiro said:


> El níspero, el durazno, el membrillo, y debe haber varios más.



Tienes razón, se me habían olvidado el níspero y el membrillo, pero el árbol de durazno siempre lo conocí como duraznero.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

jorgema said:


> el árbol de durazno siempre lo conocí como duraznero.


De las dos maneras se puede decir. Y también membrillo y membrillero, y nispolero y níspero.


----------



## tesalia

Por aquí se dice naranjo, guayabo, ciruelo, limonero, etcétera; pero lo usual es referirse al árbol por el nombre de su fruto: árbol de aguacate, de mamón, de mango, de guayaba.


jorgema said:


> Por cierto, vale la pena mencionar que en algunos países es usual hablar de "la mata de..." para referirse al árbol del que nace una fruta. [...]


En Venezuela también nos referimos a los árboles frutales como matas: mata de mango, de naranjas.

Saludos.


----------



## jorgema

EduardoGonzalez said:


> De las dos maneras se puede decir. Y también membrillo y membrillero, y nispolero y níspero.



Membrillero me suena, en cambio nispolero no lo reconocería siquiera como relacionado al níspero.


----------



## clares3

jorgema said:


> en cambio nispolero no lo reconocería siquiera como relacionado al níspero.


Hola
Yo lo creía una corrupción sureña sin reflejo en el diccionario pero mira lo que he encontrado; está reconocido por la RAE:*
nispolero**.*
* 1.* m._ Mur._ *níspero*      (‖ árbol rosáceo).
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------

